# Best uk source of sarms?



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Need some ostarine and mk677.

Bought from. Max muscle labs but now reading mixed reviews


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

Here you go. http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/

These have good selection of Sarms.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

https://receptorchem.co.uk/


----------



## Davy Crockett (Feb 3, 2018)

https://www.predatornutrition.com


----------



## Sam R (Jan 13, 2018)

www.sarms-are-s**t-use-steroids.com


----------



## Jacky (May 24, 2018)

warsteiner said:


> https://receptorchem.co.uk/


 Hello iam newbie Jacky...Still legit this site?! I just send 3 times some emails to receptorchem support no answer after 1 week!!?? And i try 3 different email adress still no answer from receptorchem support


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

https://drxbiotech.com/

or jwsupplements

or bodyconsciousuk


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

Warrior project would be my choice for Mk677

https://www.warriorproject.co.uk/product/mk-677/


----------



## Nic_London (Aug 17, 2018)

I haven't seen any proper reviews from Max Muscle Labs, so decided to just go and order from them and see if it's legit.

I have Ostarine, Cardarine, LGD and RAD 140 being delivered this week, will post up findings.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Nic_London said:


> I haven't seen any proper reviews from Max Muscle Labs, so decided to just go and order from them and see if it's legit.
> 
> I have Ostarine, Cardarine, LGD and RAD 140 being delivered this week, will post up findings.


 I've been looking at ordering ostarine from max muscle labs. Will you keep us updated?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

ishadow said:


> Warrior project would be my choice for Mk677
> 
> https://www.warriorproject.co.uk/product/mk-677/


 What mg are the caps mate?

(all their pills don't have the mg listed?!)


----------



## Nic_London (Aug 17, 2018)

The Last Time said:


> I've been looking at ordering ostarine from max muscle labs. Will you keep us updated?


 Hi mate,

I started with 2 pills a day (ost 25mg, LGD 15mg, RAD 20mg, Card 15mg i think from memory, bottles not with me), and got nothing over a week. I facebook messaged them and asked whatsup, as I wasnt worried about losing £, but more worried about whats in there if not the SARMS. They got back same day and mentioned its all legit, and were happy to refund if not happy. I said I'd give it a week, and i have to be honest I cant go back for a refund.

I've upped dosages to 3 pills of each, and libido's ridiculous. Pump is there and I'm noticing pumps lasting all day. As an example. I had flu for a week, and first day back to work still feeling under it I decided to go to the gym and see what diff this stuff does. I usually bang 3x5 bench press then do a 120kg set for 3 or 4. That day I felt horrible but did 3x10 reps with no struggle.

In summary, it might be under-dosed or correctly dosed, i couldn't tell you. What I can tell u is that it took longer to kick in than the German Pharmaceutical stuff i got before but it has kicked in and working nicely.

I'm going to run these bottles for 30days when they'll run out, then I'll prob get 2 bottles from German Pharm just as a comparison to see if I notice anything else different, those bottles will be RAD and Ost and should complete my 8 week cycle.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

using max muscle supps lgd now. has put on a decent amount of size. really surprised me actually. mk677 is also fine. price is very cheap and personally wouldnt pay the prices some places are charging for sarms with inconsistent results anyway.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

kadafee said:


> Need some ostarine and mk677.
> 
> Bought from. Max muscle labs but now reading mixed reviews


 ostarine is a fairly s**t sarm anyway. only way I have ever known it was doing anything was a very minor reduction in some joint pain. you will know if its mk677 as it will taste like battery acid and you will get hungry after an hour or so. if you're not happy, contact support, they sent a replacement to me.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Been using Max Muscle MK-677 for 10 days now, wrists and arms are sore as fk and hands keep going numb, so seems g2g, gained a few lb too and have been getting crippling forearm and lower back pumps in the gym


----------



## trebor27 (Oct 10, 2017)

I've used Max muscle Cardarine twice with good results - increased endurance and fat loss


----------

